# How to Clean Imperia Pasta Machine



## doughboy05 (May 27, 2011)

Not sure where exactly to post this, but I've got an Imperia Pasta Machine SP150, and with the fettuccine and spaghetti attachment.  I ran some pasta through it that was too wet, and now I have dried pasta in some very hard to reach crevices. 

What is the best way to clean the Imperia pasta attachments?

Also, is there any way I can buy spare parts to this machine?  I lost the metal tray that attaches to the machine.

And, what is the proper forum for pasta?


----------

